# Wie heisst dieses Gerät?



## laCrizz (20. Mai 2005)

Wie heisst das Gerät damit man 2 Monitore am PC anschließen kann um so ne Art Panorama Monitor ála 16:9 zu erhalten? Ich stell mir das ganz praktisch für Audio oder Grafikanwendungen vor, um Sachen von einem Fenster(Monitor) in das andere zu ziehen ohne das andere schließen zu müssen....und wo bekommt man jenes?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2005)

Das Geraet heisst Grafikkarte mit 2 Ausgaengen. Bekommt man bei jedem PC-Haendler.


----------



## laCrizz (20. Mai 2005)

Ach was? Doch so einfach.Kannst du mir vielleicht eine gute empfehlen?


----------



## IAN (20. Mai 2005)

Matox Millenium Dual Head, ist aber nicht zum spielen.
Gruß
IAN


----------



## laCrizz (20. Mai 2005)

Die is ja gar nicht mal so teuer.Danke für die Tipps....


----------

